
US cities are losing 36M trees a year - simonebrunozzi
https://www.cnn.com/2019/07/20/health/iyw-cities-losing-36-million-trees-how-to-help-trnd/index.html
======
m0llusk
This is good information but omits some key details. Many urban street trees
were planted during greening actions during the 1970s and those trees have
lifespans in those environments of about 50 years which means that we can
expect large scale die offs of urban trees and should consider not only
planting replacement trees but also putting in place a strategy of regularly
removing aging or otherwise troubled trees in order to replace them with new
trees so that ongoing plantings prevent this kind of large scale die back in
the future.

